# Kale ideas anyone???



## mechellebelle (Feb 8, 2007)

A couple of years ago I started buying Kale for the first time (trying an Chinese/acupuncture-inspired diet) and I think it's the most underrated veggie out there. We love it steamed with a bit of dressing on it. Also, it's great in just about any soup if put in at the end.
We have it about 3 x a week. So, husband would like some variety now. 
 

Anyone have some good kale recipes to share?


----------



## redkitty (Feb 8, 2007)

LOVE kale!  Soooo healthy.  Here's a couple links...

This PIE looks tasty!! KALE, BUTTERNUT SQUASH, AND PANCETTA PIE Recipe at Epicurious.com

I made this soup and it was yummy
KALE AND WHITE BEAN SOUP Recipe at Epicurious.com

Vegan / Vegetarian Recipes and More for the Vegan Diet and Lifestyle


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Mechellebelle!!  Kale is a bigtime favorite of mine as well.  Lots of flavor without being too bitter or strong.  Here are my 2 most favorite ways of using it:

GREEK PENNE PASTA WITH KALE AND FETA 

1 pound penne pasta (Barilla is my favorite brand), cooked according to package directions & drained 
1 block/container of Feta cheese, chopped/crumbled 
Approx. 24 Kalamata olives, pitted, & roughly chopped ** 
Approx. 1 pound Kale, rinsed, stems removed & discarded, & leaves roughly sliced/chopped 
1 red onion, peeled & chopped 
A few dollops of extra virgin olive oil for sauteeing 
Dash or so of chicken broth or water 
Dash of crushed red pepper flakes (optional) 

While the cooked pasta is draining in a colander, heat the olive oil & saute the onion until soft but not brown in the pot the pasta was cooked in. Add the kale, stir a bit, & add a dash or 2 of chicken broth or water to prevent burning. Add chopped olives & stir until kale has wilted down. Add cooked pasta, feta cheese, & crushed red pepper & stir again until pasta is heated through. Serve hot or at room temperature. 

** Pitting the olives is accomplished easily by simply placing your broad kitchen knife (sharp side away from you) over each olive & briskly hitting down on the knife with your hand. Olive will break open & pit will be easy to remove.
 
PORTUGUESE KALE & TURKEY SAUSAGE SOUP

One medium onion, peeled & chopped
One pound of kale, de-ribbed & roughly sliced/chopped
1-1/2 quarts or so of chicken stock (if not homemade, I usually use one carton + one can of Swanson's)
Two medium potatoes, peeled & diced -OR- two cans of cannelini/white kidney beans, rinsed **
One package (usually 12 to 16 ounces) turkey kielbasa sausage, sliced
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Salt & Pepper to taste

In a large soup pot add enough olive oil to coat the bottom & saute onion until starting to soften, but not brown. Add sliced sausage & continue sauteeing until everything is just starting to brown a little. Add chicken stock & diced potatoes (if using) & simmer until potatoes are tender - about 15 minutes or so. Add kale & continue cooking until kale is tender. (** if using beans instead of potatoes, add chicken stock & bring to a simmer. Add kale & cook until tender; then add beans & stir gently until beans are just heated thru.) Add salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste & serve.


----------



## candelbc (Feb 8, 2007)

Do a search for the Zuppa Tuscona.. It's an Olive Garden recipe (You can find copy cat recipes). It's made with Kale... Happens to be one of my favorites!

-Brad


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 8, 2007)

Cut off the stems from the leaves and reserve for another use.  Layer the leaves and roll up.  Slice into thin juliennes.  Deep fry a few seconds and drain on paper towels.  Delicious eaten as is or used as attractive garnish with main course. Or mix with honey-glazed walnuts, dried chilies, fried young bamboo shoots as a delicious Oriental salad.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 9, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Cut off the stems from the leaves and reserve for another use.  Layer the leaves and roll up.  Slice into thin juliennes.  Deep fry a few seconds and drain on paper towels.  Delicious eaten as is or used as attractive garnish with main course. Or mix with honey-glazed walnuts, dried chilies, fried young bamboo shoots as a delicious Oriental salad.



Well, I just wanted to say "yum", but the message wasn't long enough for the system. It is now. So:

YUM


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 9, 2007)

I switch kale in for Brocolli Rabe in a number of pasta and greens recipes ... with sausage, with sauce, with fish etc.  I love all my dark greens, but some of my guests fear the Rabe so Kale is always welcome there.  love it in soups, make it a base for a meat pie (sheppards or cottage) layer of blanched kale, filling, top crust.  very nice.


----------



## mechellebelle (Feb 9, 2007)

thank you! 
perfect!   husband will thank you also!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 9, 2007)

In fact, since you brought this topic up, today I couldn't resist picking up a nice big bunch of fresh kale, some nice white potatoes, & a package of turkey kielbasa.  Kale & Turkey Sausage Soup will definitely be on this weekend's menu - lol!!!!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 9, 2007)

You can also stir fry it with shitake mushrooms.  First cut the leaves into pieces then remove the skin of stems, slice thickly and blanch them.  Heat some oil in a wok/frying pan, add chopped garlic, sliced mushrooms and stir fry for awhile.  Add the kale, season with light soya sauce, pepper and sesame oil and voila! your dish is ready.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 9, 2007)

Kale Mashed Potatoes

Here are a couple of recipes:
Recipes : Kale Mashed Potatoes : Food Network
MASHED POTATOES WITH KALE Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------

